# Giving Up!!!



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay so at 2.5 I guess Petey (our Yorkie) isn't going to get it....he still gets up during the night and goes pee in the living room!!!! He won't wake me up...when I hear him jump off the bed I'll get up and he'll go out and do his thing but he'd rather stay in the nice warm house! I've tried putting him in his kennel at night but all that managed to do was make him hate his kennel. I've just recently gotten him back to the point of going into the kennel again without making a big fuss. I'm so disappointed that I didn't pee pad train him....it's so much easier with Haylee using the pads.

Haylee is only 6 months and has no problem going all night without an accident...in fact some mornings I have to wake her up.

I'm thinking of a belly band or diaper or something ....just for nights....he's fine during the day. Does anyone have any suggestions? Have you tried a product that worked??? HELP!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Can you go ahead now and train him to use the pads? K & C use pads and outdoors... depending on where they happen to be.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Okay so at 2.5 I guess Petey (our Yorkie) isn't going to get it....he still gets up during the night and goes pee in the living room!!!! He won't wake me up...when I hear him jump off the bed I'll get up and he'll go out and do his thing but he'd rather stay in the nice warm house! I've tried putting him in his kennel at night but all that managed to do was make him hate his kennel. I've just recently gotten him back to the point of going into the kennel again without making a big fuss. I'm so disappointed that I didn't pee pad train him....it's so much easier with Haylee using the pads.
> 
> Haylee is only 6 months and has no problem going all night without an accident...in fact some mornings I have to wake her up.
> 
> I'm thinking of a belly band or diaper or something ....just for nights....he's fine during the day. Does anyone have any suggestions? Have you tried a product that worked??? HELP!!!![/B]


I'm not expert, but from what I understand you have to limit where they can go in the house until they have earned the privilege (by not peeing) of sleeping in an unconfined space. Has he always done this, or is it something new?

Ollie isn't allowed anywhere in the house except the kichen and at night he sleeps in his crate, door open, inside an x-pen w/ a pee pad, food, water, a toy. I put one of my t-shirts in his crate with him--that was the trick to get him sleeping in his crate--before that he had no desire to do so and would cry. The t-shirt is our miracle...

His breeder trained him to go on pee pads as well as outside, so now I'm just reinforcing that here at our place as he learns his new territory. I think it will be quite some time before we let him out of the kitchen--he does come in the living room a few hours every night but is constantly supervised and is getting really good at going back to the kitchen and sitting by the door (and even ringing the bells) to go outside.

I think you may have to do some backtrack training until he can get it right. I don't think supressing the pee w/ a diaper or any devices is going to teach him the correct place to go pee. Good luck!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I would block off the living room at night so he can't get to it. If that's his "spot", and his "spot" isn't accessible he either won't go or let you know he needs to go outside. 

Good luck!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I solved the night time problem by putting a leash on Ty (he sleeps in bed with me), the leash was tied around my wrist and so if he tried to get off the bed at night I knew. Then I could "escort" him to his pad to pee. It really only took a few weeks before I tried sleeping without the leash and he would get off the bed and go right to the pad. The trick is to make srue the pee pad is close enough to where you sleep.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I think maybe a combination of everyones ideas so far could work...put a leash on, when he has to go escort him to a pee pad (in your bedroom) and give treats after he goes in the right spot. It may take awhile for him to know what pads are for, but when he finally uses it praise him a lot. Keep the bedroom door shut at night (or you could use a gate) and see how it goes. It might even work without the leash, but I think that was a good idea.

Bella uses pads when we're indoors, but will go outside if thats where we are. I hear a lot of people have had success with putting bells on the door so they can let you know when they need out even if you're in another room or sound asleep. 

I would hesitate to use any kind of diaper kind of thing, I just don't think long term that would be convienient for either of you. Good luck, whatever you try.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree....Petey needs to be trained ...honestly I think it's me that needs to be trained!!! 

I put Petey's kennel on a table right next to my bed....I was feeling really bad the first night...he's never been in his kennel at night he's always curled up right next to me and slept. He cried for a few minutes the first night...but as soon as I turned off the lights he became quiet. He woke up at about 2:30 the first night....crying....I took him out and he went right away. I put him back in the kennel and he cried again about a half an hour later....I told him to go to sleep...he was quiet for the rest of the night. 

Night 2 & 3 not a peep out of him....I think he might like being in the kennel at night....see it was me who needed to be trained not him!

No pee pee's on the carpet for 3 days!!!! Yaaa Hooo

He loves to burrow under the covers and sleep next to me so I made him one of those burrow sacks....hopefully he'll like it tonight.

[attachment=17166:attachment]
*Haylee thinks it's for her....of course!!!*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

COngratulations! It sounds like you have found what works!!!


----------

